# Poorly crow



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

My sister is looking after Rian the poorly crow at the moment, the vet says he either has nerve damage or a viral infection. He was also skinny and crawling with mites.
He's looking brighter already and is now trying to lift his wobbly head.
Hope he makes it through.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How is he today?


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

rona said:


> How is he today?


He's doing very well, he's started preening and is eating well. Still a bit of a battle with mites though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

His eye looks quite bright even if the rest of him looks a bit scruffy


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

oh poor thing. Hope be will be ok.


----------



## Nadz1675 (Apr 19, 2018)

shame! best regards  xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Is he any better yet?


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Yes he's doing very well now. His eye is pretty much healed' he is feeding and preening himself and no more mites


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you got on top of the mites? There's a spray pigeon-keepers use.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good to hear that he is getting better. Thanks for helping him. 
It's lovely to hear about people who are doing nice things for our wildlife.
Hope he continues to make a full recovery x


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Burrowzig said:


> Have you got on top of the mites? There's a spray pigeon-keepers use.


Yes the mites are all gone, he's much happier and a lot less itchy now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

rona said:


> Any updates?


Yes He's doing very well, he can now fully preen himself, he is looking more like a crow and less like a scrawny starling.

He's a lovely boy, still haven't heard him vocalise though.


----------

